# Canada



## GaryHibbert (Feb 1, 2014)

On the sixth day, God turned to Archangel Gabriel and said,

"Today I am going to create a land called Canada. It will be a
land of outstanding natural beauty. It shall have tall majestic mountains
full of mountain goats and eagles, beautiful sparkling lakes bountiful with
bass and trout, forests full of elk and moose, high cliffs over-looking
sandy beaches with an abundance of sea life, and rivers stocked with
salmon."

God continued, "I shall make the land rich in resources so as to make the
inhabitants prosper, I shall call these inhabitants
Canadians, and they shall be known as the most friendly people on the
earth."

"But Lord," asked Gabriel, "don't you think you are being too generous to
these Canadians??"

"Not really," replied God."Just wait and see the winters I am going to give them!"


----------

